# GT: Clippers vs. Bobcats (4/5)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Tues Apr 5, 2005
4:00 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Shaun Livingston/Marko Jaric/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman





































Brevin Knight/Keith Bogans/Gerald Wallace/Emeka Okafor/Pimoz Bezec


Notes: Two road games in a row? Yes, the Clippers are facing a weaker team and should win yet again.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

When did Tayshaun get traded to the cats??


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> When did Tayshaun get traded to the cats??


My mistake.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Elton struggled last time I expect him to try and have a good game. Couple of good match-ups with Maggette vs Wallace and Okafor vs EB. Hopefully they can pull out a second straight road win. But the Bobcats play people tough at home.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hopefully they can pull out another victory. I think it would pull them even with the lakers in the standings, correct?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers win and Lakers lose on Tuesday, which they probably will since they are playing the Suns. The Clippers will have more wins that the Lakers. Right now both teams have the same number of wins but the Clippers have an extra loss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't remember where I heard this maybe from the last game but I think Simmons is going to play today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=155797 

The spread is really good, so I am putting down a lot on the game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Clippers are up 13-11. Bogans (at first I thought it was Knight) for the Bobcats already has two fouls - gotta love that. Whoops, Wilcox just picked up his second foul as well.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Step away for awhile, and now we are down 31-23. What's the deal with all the fouls being called?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Clips up 53-52 halftime.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Very good second quarter. All those early fouls were getting me a bit worried, though. Maggette and Brand are both shooting for 30-point games. Try to get fould number 4 on Knight quickly in the third quarter if you can. He is their general on offense and distributes the ball well. He cannot assist from the bench.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry about not being around, I hate these early game starts.
Any way I turn on the tv and the bobcats are winning????????? The Bobcats are out playing the Clips right now and are up 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Wilcox back to Livingston, beautiful play!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled and has a chance to cut the deficit down to 1 after the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand and Maggette combined have 49 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice pass from Livingston to Wilcox, Wilcox makes it and gets fouled. Clippers up!

Crap Livingston just picked up his 5th foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

3 point ball game, come on clips.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bobcats are trying to do a lot of aly-oops. The last two failed and the last one just cost them the lead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric for a very long 2!
Clippers up 3 and Livingston gets his 9th assist.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a HUGE block and the Bobcats foul Jaric.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric missed both FT's!! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogans only hits 1 FT and the Clippers are up 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette hits both FT's, Clippers up 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric fouls Knight???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knight makes both FT's and the Clippers lead is only 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets fouled.
Misses the first :curse:
Makes 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled, Clippers up only 1!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston wins the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This kind of sucks, they didn't show the replay of Livingston's play but immediately cut to the Angels game. :nonono:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 104
Bobcats 102

Livingston: *17 points, 8 rebounds, 9 assists, and 6 steals*
Brand: 27 points, 10 rebounds
Maggette: 34 points


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

ahhh the makings of a superstar


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That game was crazy I thought for sure they would lose. Then for sure they would win. Then a game winning basket. WoW. Shaun played great. MAggette and EB also were great, the team just needed to play beter D aganist a weak offensive team.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

shaun with a near quadruple double... ok, well not that near, but still very impressive. I said that he was going to be the best player coming out of the draft and hes looked impressive.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I hope the NBA is ready to deal with Mr. Livingston for the next 15 years.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers two best ice cold vein players brunson and livingston pull it out. It almost started the same old clippers nonsense at the end of games, with magette taking a bad shot, jaric missing FT's, no defense on the other end, etc., But DANG what a pass by brunson. I watched the reply....point guards look around to see where their teammates are, then kind of estimate where they will be for the no look pass. I dont know how brunson ever saw livingston behind him. If you watch the reply, brunson wasl ooking forward the whole time down the court. Livingston didnt pull a simmons either, and actually made the layup, probably the most pressure basket he has ever made in his basketball career. 

If livingston is this good now, without any kind of perimeter game, imagine if he had a bobby simmons type summer and learned how to shoot? Scary.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh yeah, n'diyaye had a decent game for the last person on your roster. Wish he was younger, hed have potential. he seems to be an athletic freak. The guys a 7 footer and runs like a gazzelle on fast breaks...he beat the guards down the court 3 times...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Livingston is gonna be a good player in this league. :yes:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on a nice come from behind, crunchtime win in the final seconds. My Sonics lost bad, but at least my Clippers came through. :clap: 

Thanks for covering my vBookie bet, too.
G-Force


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Was there any word on when Simmons would return during this game?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

LA Clippers 34 41 .453 23 ½ 25-13 9-28 17-28 6-9 95.8 96.5 Won 2 5-5 
LA Lakers 33 41 .446 24 22-15 11-26 20-24 6-6 98.1 100.5 Lost 4 1-9


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Yamaneko, I'm laughing at that N'diaye...The Clipps only have him because Elgin Baylor has a fetish for his last name. They've had Maktar, Ndongo and now Mamdou on their team or summer roster over the past 3 years...Adam (from UCSB) is next :biggrin: ...anyone know some other N'diayes the Clipps could sign :biggrin:

Seriously though, N'diaye was a ok college player, but he still hasn't learned any aspect of the game. Right now he's just eating a roster spot that one of the 2nd rounders will take up (although if Orlando doesn't swap 2nds with the Clipps, then their own 2nd will likely go to NJ; because of the Bo Outlaw and Kittles trades, respectively).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston tames Bobcats 



> Shaun Livingston made a soft layup with one second to play to lead the Clippers to a 104-102 victory over the Bobcats on Tuesday night.





> "It was an improvised play; we had no timeouts left and they seemed to be celebrating or something," Livingston said. " Rick drove all the way down and saw Emeka (Okafor) and passed it at the last second. It was a great play by him. I just finished it."


Clippers Enjoy a Night of Improv 



> The Clippers seemed to have this one in hand over the final two minutes, with Charlotte having to foul them every possession. But Knight made a pair of free throws, scored on a driving layup, then sank the tying three-pointer.





> Corey Maggette scored 34 points to lead the Clippers and Elton Brand had 27 points and 10 rebounds. Livingston finished with 17 points.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Oh yeah, n'diyaye had a decent game for the last person on your roster. Wish he was younger, hed have potential. he seems to be an athletic freak. The guys a 7 footer and runs like a gazzelle on fast breaks...he beat the guards down the court 3 times...


You gotta be kidding me!! You can't stand the play of a rookie point guard - and then you applaud a 7 year veteran who has 8 carrer assists, 40 turnovers, and has shot 42%. 42% for a seven footer is terrible!! His game has improved, but this guy has zero upside. Well maybe he can average more than one assist per year?


----------

